# My baby's birth weight = 2 lb 8 oz. Doomed to be disabled?



## PoodleMommy

I read the statistic below tonight, and it depressed the heck out of me. My son was only 2 1/2 pounds... it makes me wonder what chance he possibly has for not being "significantly disabled" since he was even less than three pounds!! :(

*More than sixty percent of babies with a birth weight over three pounds grow up without significant disability*

He seems very bright and alert for such a wee little one... you can tell he's interested in his environment and in figuring things out already (such as removing his nasal cannula, which he's very good at! :haha:). When do you know if a preemie will have a significant disability??


----------



## toothfairyx

I think you have to take these figures with a massive pinch of salt. They are generally based on WHO figures.


----------



## confused87com

my lil one was 2lb 5 and he is nearly a yr and has no probs at all ( apart from being small!) i know a lot of small preemies who have no problems, dont listen to all u here!


----------



## sherryberry79

My daughter will be three in August, she was 620g - 1lb 5oz at birth. I read the same stats and it terrified me, but thankfully she has no physical disabilities.


----------



## whistle

My LO was born at 1lb 8 oz and is so far fine, touch wood. That statistic is a bit wierd. It's saying that in babies heavier than 3lb, less than 40% have disabilities - it doesn't say if that's because of their birth weight, so does it also include babies who were born with a genetic disability, people who got a disability through being injured or through being malnourished or having other difficult environments?

Looking at stats like that boggles my brains. We had the stats when my boys were born, but as the docs said it doesn't mean anything to your little one until they're in the 60% or the 40%. Ignorance is bliss for me! :)

Good luck to you and your LO in SCBU. :)


----------



## PoodleMommy

Thank you, everyone!! You're right, I need to ignore statistics and focus on my sweet little one. He didn't have any of the preemie issues that can often lead to permanent disability, and he seems so bright and inquisitive already (which amazes me, since he should be still a fetus for another two months!!)... I'm going to go on the assumption that he will be one of the ones who ends up being a normal, healthy, bright little boy! Thank you again for the reality check!


----------



## kazzzzy

My daughter was born @ 27 weeks weighing 2 lbs & is doing fine so far, she's now 33 weeks (20 corrected) & we had an appt with her paed this morn & he is v. happy with her progress so I wouldn't take any notice of those stats, premmies are fighters! :hugs:


----------



## mylittlebud1

hi,

My little girl was born @ 27 wks weighing 1126g (2lb 8oz),she is 14 months old ow 11 corrected and although she has a heart murmur from prematurity she has no signs of disability. She is alert, happy social little girl who i think is going to be a chatter box.

She still is attempting to crawl let alone stand on her legs but she rolls round everywhere. From what you've said you LO is doing just fine x


----------



## Marleysgirl

PoodleMommy said:


> When do you know if a preemie will have a significant disability??

Any time from birth onwards, something might not manifest until they are older.

Our son's hearing problems were suspected when they carried out the newborn hearing test just before his discharge, and confirmed when he was 4m actual.

Other people have had physical problems (eg CP) confirmed when their child reached toddler age.


----------



## Srrme

My son was 2 pounds 11 ounces and he has no problems at all! :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

Hello and welcome!! 

My son was born at 27 weeks weighed HALF of what yours did and he`s absolutely fine. He`s a bright, happy, babbling toddler.

I know it`s very scary, I drove myself nuts reading all of the depressing statistics but really, what do they know pff :flower:


----------



## Dona

Archie was born at 27 weeks and weighed in at 2lb 6oz. He's just turned three and he's got not mental or physical disabilites from being born so early and so small. We are one of the lucky ones. I would stop reading the stats. xx


----------



## lawyer81

Hi,

Being a preemie myself, I thought I'd chip in!

Both myself and my sister were born 6 weeks early. I was born at 2lb 13oz and my sister at 3lb 2oz. I'm 31 now and have never suffered any disability and have been extremely healthy thoughout my life. 

xx


----------

